# [Problem] Sound &quot;knistert&quot; nach bestimmter Zeit (Spiele & Musik)



## LordSaddler (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe schon wieder ein Problem mit meinem Computer.

Nach ca. >20-30min fängt der Sound an "knisternde" Geräusche zu machen. Wenn ich zocke, aber auch wenn ich mit WMP Musik höre. 

Soblad ich das Spiel komplett beende (bzw WMP auf Stopp) und neustarte, ist der Sound wieder vollkommen in Ordnung, nur das es dann nach gewisser Zeit wieder anfängt.

Das habe ich nun schon ewig, habe mir damals auch neue Boxen gekauft (war sowieso mal nötig); das Problem hat es aber nicht gelöst.

Die neusten Soundtreiber für mein Mainboard sind installiert (*ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA 2*).

Außer den Boxen ist nichts weiteres angeschlossen, was irgendwie stören könnte.

Liegt es also am billigen Board und brauche ich eine extra Soundkarte, oder lässt sich da irgendwas anderes machen?

Vielen Dank und eine gute Nacht!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (3. Januar 2009)

LordSaddler am 03.01.2009 00:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe schon wieder ein Problem mit meinem Computer.
> 
> Nach ca. >20-30min fängt der Sound an "knisternde" Geräusche zu machen. Wenn ich zocke, aber auch wenn ich mit WMP Musik höre.
> ...



ich würde sagen, dass es am Onboard-Sound liegt. Ich kenne nur Knistern, wenn man die Boxen zu laut aufdreht, aber ansonsten soll es nicht sein. 
Wenn du durch Neustarten für eine Weile Ruhe kriegst, dann würde ich erstmal mit Treibern rumprobieren. Eine Soundkarte zu kaufen, sollteste vllt erstmal nicht.


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Januar 2009)

Also es knistert dann ab diesem Zeitpunkt immer, egal ob die Boxen leise oder laut sind. Je nach dem wird das Knistern auch leise und laut.
Wenn es in dem Spiel ruhig ist, dann knistert es auch nicht, aber soblad wieder ein Sound kommt wie z.B. ein Schuss, eine Explosion usw. dann knistert es wieder (mit dem Sound mit).
Mit den Treibern habe ich schon rumprobiert, aber das hat auch nichts geändert.
Dieses ständige Neustarten ist aber extrem nervig, in Multiplayer-Titeln wie CS, wo bei einem Neustart die Stats wieder weg sind, oder bei Fallout 3... immer wieder neustarten, so wird man nicht ins Spiel "hineingezogen".


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Januar 2009)

Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Worrel (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab seit Weihnachten auch nen neuen PC und OS (Vista) und direkt mal die TreiberCD für ua die Onboard Soundkarte reingeworfen.

Dann hatte ich auch ein (allerdings dauerhaft gleichmäßiges) Knistern.

Irgendwo im Internet habe ich dann den Tip gefunden, gar keinen Treiber zu installieren, so daß die mitgelieferten Vista Treiber benutzt werden - und siehe da, das hat geholfen.  

Manchmal ist also "kein Treiber" besser als das weit verbreitete "immer der neueste Treiber" ...


----------



## LordSaddler (3. Januar 2009)

Worrel am 03.01.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab seit Weihnachten auch nen neuen PC und OS (Vista) und direkt mal die TreiberCD für ua die Onboard Soundkarte reingeworfen.
> 
> Dann hatte ich auch ein (allerdings dauerhaft gleichmäßiges) Knistern.
> 
> ...



Super, vielen dank!   
Habe meine Treiber deinstalliert und es hat auch nach über einer Stunde nicht "geknistert".
Hat also funktioniert. 
Das Radio bei Fallout 3 hat ab und zu Fehler (aber kein knistern), aber ob das nun wegen der fehlenden Treiber ist weiß ich nicht.


----------

